# Lameness Survey



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

I hope you don't mind me venturing in here (I'm always in dog chat) but a friend's daughter is training to be a vet and needs people to help by filling out this survey for her dissertation.

It should only take 5 minutes.

Thank you!

https://www.esurveycreator.co.uk/s/lameness


----------

